# been BOOed poem?



## emeraldkitty (Sep 25, 2009)

I was given this version of the poem -- instead of Boo-ing, it's called Ghosting, but it's the same thing 

This poem is meant to be in / attached to a bag of treats left on the doorstep, along with a ghost cut-out which is to be put on the door to show you need be Ghosted no more --- the peom explains it all  


Late last night, we left you a treat.
The tradition is fun, one we hope you'll repeat.

Take the ghost and pin it on your door,
to let others know, you need ghosted no more.

Now it's your duty to pass on the surprise,
to two more families, we must advise.

Gather some treats and deliver them soon,
within two nights, under the light of the moon.

Include a ghost with each package you give,
along with this poem for the tradition to live.


----------



## blackcatlane (Sep 10, 2009)

you can go to Hersey's website and print out their poem and Boo'ed signs.

HERSHEY’S TrickOrTreats: Halloween Crafts & Activities – Booing Essentials


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

I found a few online. One of my favorites I posted on my blog.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I love the idea of Boo'ing a neighbour. My neighbour Boo'd me last year and I enthusiastically Boo'd 2 neighbours...unfortunately when I knocked on my one neighbours door and fled the scene and watched from a distance it freaked her out. She opened the door, looked at the bucket on her step and left it there. For the next 5 minutes she was turning her lights on and peering out the window. Her husband came home and I could see a commotion and he came out and looked at the package and left it too!! 

I ended up feeling bad and going up to them and admitting it was I and not to be afraid of the package. I explained it was a fun, Halloween thing and I had done it in good spirits for them. They listened, told me it was ok and I left. Did they not leave that bucket there still?! I couldn't believe it...what a waste of money and sufficed to say the Boo'ing stopped there...

Don't think I will Boo again, I was so disappointed that night...


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

Hang in there Boo Baby, maybe you don't know your neighbours all that well yet? I know that I only give cards with cash to people I don't know well at first. People who know me well get real goodies. A lot of people are paranoid these days.....I bet they will come around in time.


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

Heres one I used....

*"the goodie ghost has stuck again!
Now keep me going and strike some friends!"*
that was on a ghost pic on the outside of the Boo bag..

this was on the inside...
*'place a goody bag by the door
include this poem and one thing more
a special treat or something fun
now your Boo is almost done
dont sign your name, dont leave a clue
cause thats the magic of a Boo'*


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

JohnnyL said:


> I found a few online. One of my favorites I posted on my blog.


I'll be sure to check that out! I LOVE your site!


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Boo Baby!! said:


> I love the idea of Boo'ing a neighbour. My neighbour Boo'd me last year and I enthusiastically Boo'd 2 neighbours...unfortunately when I knocked on my one neighbours door and fled the scene and watched from a distance it freaked her out. She opened the door, looked at the bucket on her step and left it there. For the next 5 minutes she was turning her lights on and peering out the window. Her husband came home and I could see a commotion and he came out and looked at the package and left it too!!
> 
> I ended up feeling bad and going up to them and admitting it was I and not to be afraid of the package. I explained it was a fun, Halloween thing and I had done it in good spirits for them. They listened, told me it was ok and I left. Did they not leave that bucket there still?! I couldn't believe it...what a waste of money and sufficed to say the Boo'ing stopped there...
> 
> Don't think I will Boo again, I was so disappointed that night...


Awww. I'm sorry your Boo ended so badly. I plan on Booing friends NOT neighbors. 

If I left something on my neighbors doorstep, they'd be smart to avoid it

We booed friends and relatives last year, that's what I plan on doing again.

The relatives could be excluded this year though---last year we stumbled into a "secret" party that we purposely weren't invited to when Booing relatives. I can tell you that my feelings were very hurt, so I know how you felt about your neighbors. 
We still had a great time with the kids, but I'm only Booing people that I know will appreciate it and possibly pass the Boo along to someone else. Maybe that would work better for you if you wanted to give it another try


----------



## Richardh (Oct 14, 2008)

I am the author of the You've Been Booed - Print the Phantom Ghost Poem - Halloween web site. Traffic is starting to pick up already and it seems that "booing" is getting more popular.

I always find it interesting to hear about he booing stories people have. The Good and the Bad.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I just submitted a reply and it didn't work...weird. 

Here goes again, sorry if the other post just shows up and it seems like I am repeating myself...lol

So sorry to hear about the unfortunate situation with your relatives. I'm not surprised that, that hurt your feelings, relatives can be odd at times. 

I just may do a Boo again. I really do think its a pretty sweet premise...


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Just write out the poem (or use the computer) and decorate with pictures you like.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Richardh said:


> I am the author of the You've Been Booed - Print the Phantom Ghost Poem - Halloween web site. Traffic is starting to pick up already and it seems that "booing" is getting more popular.
> 
> I always find it interesting to hear about he booing stories people have. The Good and the Bad.


That's too cool! Nice to meet you! Your poem is the one that we're going to use this year. I already printed off a few copies for our baskets! I think that if anyone wants to keep the boo going it'll be easiest for them to have a site to go to .

I can't wait to start Booing this year. I have a big bag made up for a friend with all kinds of things in it. It's probably the size of our reaper gifts, but she's been really down lately, I want to cheer her up. My nieces and nephew will get a bag with a few dollar store gadgets and a Halloween shirt. Everyone else will get a small thing of candy corn, and I'm not sure yet what else.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

FrankiesGirl- sorry you had such a bad experience with the neighbors not liking free goodies! You can boo/ghost me instead anytime!


----------

